# Spitfire Presents - Olafur Arnalds 'Evolutions' Intro - New Biggi Hilmars Demo



## Spitfire Team (Nov 23, 2015)

EVERY ONCE IN A WHILE YOU GET TO WORK WITH SOMEONE VERY SPECIAL...





BAFTA-winning composer, multi-instrumentalist and electronic artist Ólafur Arnalds creates and curates a select quartet of unique string players performing to his very individualistic, inspiring and haunting aesthetic. As part of our Evo Grid series offering composers, producers and songwriters instant inspiration and that ever elusive creative edge.

Available for a very short time at a discount price of £149 (RRP £199, roughly $229 USD and €209 EUR) please note this will not be part of any additional Black Friday discounting or bundling until it comes off promo. Offer must end Friday 4th of December.

FOR MORE INFO AND TO BUY GO *HERE*





A truly original and inspiring set of tools, conceived in Reykjavík, Iceland, recorded in Berlin, Germany and realised in London, England that draws on the talents on some true independent thinkers who are shining a new light on classical European instruments, how to play them, use them, abuse them and record and process them with a totally fresh approach.

Recorded in the ultra cool surrounds of Voxton studios Berlin, Ólafur's hand picked quartet features the talents of multi instrumentalist, composer, and oft co-collaborator Viktor Orri Árnason alongside the searing talents of cellist Sebastian Selke.

Each evolution was exhaustingly curated and produced by Ólafur Arnalds who also prescribed his strict and original approach to how Voxton's very cool selection of microphones, pre-amps and outboard should best be utilised for this project.

The net result is a deeply beautiful, if not haunting selection of tools that spring out of the box with delightful and refreshing unpredictability. If you're looking for something cerebral, honest and unique then you'll need go no further.



Available for a very short time at a discount price of £149 (RRP £199, roughly $229 USD and €209 EUR) please note this will not be part of any additional Black Friday discounting or bundling until it comes off promo. Offer must end Friday 4th of December.

FOR MORE INFO AND TO BUY GO *HERE*


----------



## mikewbragg (Nov 24, 2015)

Wow. Congratulations. This library is simply beautiful. I may be slightly biased by having one of my favorite artists collaborating with one of my favorite sample library developers. Gorgeous! Now that you're developing a working relationship with Ólafur Arnalds perhaps you could convince him to sample the piano from the Living Room songs with all the glorious pedal noises and creaks. Amazing guys! Well done!


----------



## jmvideo (Nov 24, 2015)

I was a little confused from the demo... is it all only atonal / minor key stuff, or can you score major chord, happier sounding stuff as well? I'm still trying to get my head around the whole "evolutions" thing.


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Nov 24, 2015)

I had the walkthrough video on in the background while I was eating. Although I'm not familiar with the gridengine, the sound was fantastic.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 24, 2015)

It is not a phrase library, everything you play is individual notes, every demo you here is played in from a keybord.


----------



## ryanstrong (Nov 24, 2015)

mikewbragg said:


> Now that you're developing a working relationship with Ólafur Arnalds perhaps you could convince him to sample the piano from the Living Room songs with all the glorious pedal noises and creaks.



+10!


----------



## gregh (Nov 24, 2015)

a lovely sounding collection that I am seriously considering. Is the vibrato fixed or variable?


----------



## A3D2 (Nov 26, 2015)

This looks like an interesting intimate string quartet library and sofar I love the sound in the demo's: I was only wondering if it is really possible to use it in your own manner, meaning: can you really make it sound 'not like Olafur Arnalds', but incorporate it in your style? Or is his 'sound' and style really so baked-in the library that your music will always just sound like him when you use it... That was my only doubt preventing me to buy it yet


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 26, 2015)

Paul Lawler has just taken Olafur Arnold's new Evolutions library for a spin with this achingly beautiful piece. 

 

For more info on this fantastic talent go to: 
Facebook: 
https://www.facebook.com/Paul.Lawler.Music 

Soundcloud: 
https://soundcloud.com/paullawler 

...and here's a nice recent article about Paul: 
http://www.dewolfemusic.com/page/Paul_Lawler


----------



## Spitfire Team (Dec 1, 2015)

Another lovely demo from our man Oliver:



...and naked:



*PROMO MUST END THIS WEEK!*


----------



## TeamLeader (Dec 1, 2015)

How much does the room this was tracked in, sound like the wonderful Air Lyndhurst that BML was done in? Will they blend seamlessly?


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 1, 2015)

A3D2 said:


> This looks like an interesting intimate string quartet library... is really possible to use it in your own manner, meaning: can you really make it sound 'not like Olafur Arnalds'...



The reason I'm drawn to libraries like this is that they open the door to a kind of dissonant counterpoint to melodies written over them. The trick to make it your own, imho, is to write string melodies on top that weave in and out of harmony - tension, then release, etc. I hear tremendous possibilities with this library which I plan on purchasing to complement the Banzatar library I purchased yesterday. This is an improvised example that I wrote on the fly last night. I kept it raw/unmastered which, for me, suits these libraries (the clicks are emanating from the library/soundcloud?):


----------



## A3D2 (Dec 2, 2015)

LamaRose said:


> The reason I'm drawn to libraries like this is that they open the door to a kind of dissonant counterpoint to melodies written over them. The trick to make it your own, imho, is to write string melodies on top that weave in and out of harmony - tension, then release, etc. I hear tremendous possibilities with this library which I plan on purchasing to complement the Banzatar library I purchased yesterday. This is an improvised example that I wrote on the fly last night. I kept it raw/unmastered which, for me, suits these libraries (the clicks are emanating from the library/soundcloud?):



Hi LamaRose! Thank you so much for uploading your beautiful piece: I really like the drone-like feel of the composition. Indeed, you definitely proved to me with this composition that the library can be used in a personal way. This is good to know: it wasn't clear enough from me from the spitfire demo's alone .


----------



## Spitfire Team (Dec 2, 2015)

Some rarefied behind the scenes footage here:



Last days of promo, more info and to buy go HERE.


----------



## ryanstrong (Dec 2, 2015)

Broken video embed. Here's a link to those interested....


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jan 7, 2016)

Check out Biggi Hilmar's beautiful demo using this library here:


----------



## LamaRose (Jan 7, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Check out Biggi Hilmar's beautiful demo using this library here:




Very well done! I plan on picking this up as soon as it's listed on B&H Audio (I have a line of pre-paid credit set up with them). Sacconi Strings & HZ piano are already listed, but no OA Evolutions or Chrysalis.


----------



## jmvideo (Jan 7, 2016)

Great track!


----------



## ryst (Jan 9, 2016)

This is my new favorite library. It works in a variety of different places for me. Heavy rock stuff, soft piano pieces, long, moving big orchestral movements with something like Mural in the background and this library upfront. I love what Spitfire has done with their evolution concept. HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!


----------



## ryst (Jan 14, 2016)

Here's a track I recently finished using Olafur Arnald's Evolutions. I used the ensemble patch as well as an individual cello, violin 1, 2, and voila.


----------

